# Full Spectrum Sale Shipping Asap.



## boxboy (Jun 11, 2012)

100% Brand New-Never Used: 24w Dimmable Full Spectrum Reef Lights (Par38s) 90° Optic Lenses.

$85.00 Each Tax Incl plus Shipping, Buy 2 or more and its $75.00 Each Tax Incl plus Shipping Calulated by Postal Code.

10 avalable and will ship within 24hrs of Payments with Full Insurance and Tracking Numbers.

Please make sure your PayPal address is correct before sending payments to 
( [email protected] )


----------



## boxboy (Jun 11, 2012)

Bump Bump got 9 Left...


----------



## boxboy (Jun 11, 2012)

Only got 7pcs left people. Great time to snag some awsome lights are super great prices.
PM with postal code and amount of bulbs you need for an accurat quote.

Thanks


----------

